# Pemco Alco



## Chops124 (Dec 23, 2015)

A blip on the model train radar, Pemco was limited to the early 1980's. Here she is working a string of Tyco flats. 
Photo taken last night at El Paso Model Train Club.


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

Great looking consist, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

For those that don't know you can click on the resized picture and it will show whatever size Chops posted.

The loco looks even better a little bit bigger.

Magic


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)




----------

